
Make the censors watch paint drying - fcremo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/charlielyne/make-the-censors-watch-paint-drying
======
mathgeek
I wonder how many of these "censors" spend most of their viewing time staring
at their phones.

I also wonder if any of the other censors are silently annoyed by this because
it ruins their film-watching experience.

~~~
brudgers
More generally it just makes someone's job suck instead of improving the
ecosystem in which films can be distributed.

